# When is the best time to complete a water change?



## Andy D (6 Nov 2013)

Hi All!

Currently the photoperiod on my tank is from 4pm to 9pm. CO2 is off from 8pm. I assume it is best to avoid doing a water change during the photo-period as CO2 levels will be compromised. I cannot really do it any earlier as I am at work. 

Would it be best to do the change after lights out?


----------



## kirk (6 Nov 2013)

I read recently that is a good time at lights out. I'm still doing mine when I please but I only do 5 gallon every otherday


----------



## Andy D (6 Nov 2013)

Cheers Kirk. 

That is what I am thinking. The water change itself is about 15 litres so does not take long.


----------



## Rob P (6 Nov 2013)

I wait til my lamps reach ramp down Andy, about 9.30pm which means a pain if trimming etc to do as well (which there usually is!). On a weekend i do maintenance in the morning well before lights/co2 on. 

Rob


----------



## sa80mark (6 Nov 2013)

According to craig the best time is just before lights on this if im remembering right is so the plants can access the air this inturn gives them a big boost of co2 and kick starts them, although there was also some mention of it not really mattering when you do it, the most important thing is to do the water change,

I cant find the thred so am righting this to the best I can remember


----------



## Andy D (6 Nov 2013)

Cheers Rob/Mark.

I think I did read about doing it before but I am at work then apart from Weekends. So I am hoping doing at lights out would be the next best alternative.


----------



## tim (6 Nov 2013)

I do at least two to three a week depending on tank, weekday ones always during the last hour or so of the photoperiod around 9ish(evening) weekend mornings, I keep all my trimming tasks for the weekend filter and glass cleaning chores done on weekdays.


----------



## kirk (6 Nov 2013)

Glass cleaning


----------

